# Are there any decent chicks left?



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

**raises hand** :b


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

you're probably not looking in the right places


----------



## stoolie (Feb 12, 2011)

Isle 5 besides the carrots.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Lisa and Macimate sitting in a tree...


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

not in cali...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Open your eyes.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

I think you missed me. I was hiding behind my son this whole time :B


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lisa said:


> **raises hand** :b


I always knew you were Lisa


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Macimate said:


> You know, I'll probably look around a bit more before settling down with a 21-year old single mom. No offense


You think a lot of yourself don't you? No need to say that about her,I am sure she is a fine person.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, that's great that you're jumping to conclusions before actually even looking. And yes, you're right...all of the decent girls have disappeared.

This reminds me of girls on POF whose headlines go something along the lines of "are there any real man left?" It's like give me a break...just because you keep picking the wrong guys doesn't mean every guy is bad.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Rossy said:


> You think a lot of yourself don't you? No need to say that about her,I am sure she is a fine person.


+1


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

They're around. You really should try looking for someone in your league, though. The last thing those decent chicks deserve is an obnoxious person like you.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

There are girls out there who don't even have a facebook- like me. In NY that's unheard of but here I am. I used to think every guy was the same but they aren't. It's hard for people like us to look past first impressions but there really is a person inside of the people we see. I'd say go to a library and just randomly start up a conversation with a girl who looks like she's enjoying herself and not just doing bookwork. That's a no fail place to see girls who aren't superficial or very social.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

destroyX said:


> There are girls out there who don't even have a facebook- like me. In NY that's unheard of but here I am. I used to think every guy was the same but they aren't. It's hard for people like us to look past first impressions but there really is a person inside of the people we see. I'd say go to a library and just randomly start up a conversation with a girl who looks like she's enjoying herself and not just doing bookwork. That's a no fail place to see girls who aren't superficial or very social.


I don't have the balls to talk to girlies.


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> They're around. You really should try looking for someone in your league, though. The last thing those decent chicks deserve is an obnoxious person like you.


 I've also gotten the most action when putting on a bad-*** "sociopath" facade. So to be honest, I think I'm above their league in that sense.

Anyways I'm not looking for an e-argument, and this seems to be spiralling downwards quickly..I'm out.


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

destroyX said:


> There are girls out there who don't even have a facebook- like me. In NY that's unheard of but here I am. I used to think every guy was the same but they aren't. It's hard for people like us to look past first impressions but there really is a person inside of the people we see. I'd say go to a library and just randomly start up a conversation with a girl who looks like she's enjoying herself and not just doing bookwork. That's a no fail place to see girls who aren't superficial or very social.


Thanks for the legit advice. I don't see my anxiety-ridden self doing that anytime soon though


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I know dating can be very difficult in this day and age and finding the right person is harder than ever, so to answer the thread title let me just be absolutely clear about this:
no.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey I'm a decent girl! lol I've wondered the same thing about guys.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes. I didn't think any decent girls existed until I got out more and left high school.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are, but there are too many girls that would just want to get to my millenniummanliness. I ain't givin' it away. MM don't play dat.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Yes. I didn't think any decent girls existed until I got out more and left high school.


Yep. So many. Go to book stores, coffee shops, reading groups, pottery classes, do volunteer work, etc. Awesome, interesting, intelligent girls/women are everywhere.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

My Facebook is deactivated and I almost never drink...does that make me a decent chick?


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> My Facebook is deactivated and I almost never drink...does that make me a decent chick?


Those things help, but what seals the deal is that you're from MN.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> Those things help, but what seals the deal is that you're from MN.


Good point!


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

oh they are out there alright. just take a look at these forums. pick one out of the bunch.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck, LOL


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah they're most likely nerds, or hiding at home, which is why they seem to not exist.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I feel the same way. I'm scared of females here in the UK because most of them seem to be hard drinking, party animals, promiscuous. Maybe i am being over generalized but that's what i observe on the whole.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

gaz said:


> I feel the same way. I'm scared of females here in the UK because most of them seem to be hard drinking, party animals, promiscuous. Maybe i am being over generalized but that's what i observe on the whole.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

All of the decent girls are too busy dating the wrong men, sorry bud.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

As you can see from this thread, there are some awesome girls out there 
How to find one that lives within x mile radius and how you strike up a conversation with them are complete mysteries though :um


shyguyy said:


> <Mr. Bean pic>


Hey! Mr. Bean actually has a girlfriend! And while her personality isn't really established too much, she must be a pretty awesome person for forgiving him his short comings :lol


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

destroyX said:


> There are girls out there who don't even have a facebook- like me. In NY that's unheard of but here I am. I used to think every guy was the same but they aren't. It's hard for people like us to look past first impressions but there really is a person inside of the people we see. I'd say go to a library and just randomly start up a conversation with a girl who looks like she's enjoying herself and not just doing bookwork. That's a no fail place to see girls who aren't superficial or very social.


The most interesting girls (such as the ones you are probably describing) tend not to want to have anything to do with any other person in exsistance... Ive known quite a few. Its a real shame.

At OP, yes I know of a few thousand girls at my collage who aren't Facebook addicted socialites (or don't appear to be). So they are out there.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> There are, but there are too many girls that would just want to get to my millenniummanliness. I ain't givin' it away. MM don't play dat.


lol hahahah


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> My Facebook is deactivated and I almost never drink...does that make me a decent chick?


It definitely puts you a couple up compared to most women I meet. Of course, the only place for me to meet women is the bar. And let's just say the women available at the bars around here are less than impressive at that point in time (not saying they are bad people, or even unattractive, there is just nothing that makes me want to get to know them better as I see them throw up on the sidewalk outside the club).

So Gustafsg, you live near me. I guess my question than becomes, where do pretty, sober, and smart women go to hang out?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*in response to the "****" comment*



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/228768856041671185/


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Macimate said:


> Most chicks my age spread their legs to deadbeat morons usually. I've also gotten the most action when putting on a bad-*** "sociopath" facade. So to be honest, I think I'm above their league in that sense.
> 
> Anyways I'm not looking for an e-argument, and this seems to be spiralling downwards quickly..I'm out.





Macimate said:


> No need to jump to the maidens rescue, dude. It was a tongue-in-cheek sarcastic remark. Like this whole thread essentially. And where did I imply she was a bad person? I didn't realize it was illegal to not want to date a chick if she has a kid. I'm 19.
> 
> Regardless, she probably wouldn't want anything to do with me IRL either, WHO CARES.


You sound like such a stellar person. And yet you're struggling to find Ms Right? The mind boggles at the very notion.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope. Sorry.

Gotta run! I just heard this song and I want to post the lyrics on my facebook status!! Hollaaaaa!!


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

heh heh heh


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only a few, I reckon. Chicks, that is. Yep. Hatched 'em under my incubator just this morn'.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

Sure, I talked with one today.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

course there are. theyre just not on your radar. maybe your just not in the correct places that ud find those people.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

They've all been eaten.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> They've all been eaten.


Nom nom.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

No. There aren't. They're all gone. You know why? Because they never existed in the first place. Your fantasy of the perfect woman does not exist, because it is in fact just a fantasy you made up. :eek


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Truth. Another person is only as good as you allow _yourself_ to be...or some philosophical jargon. 

Who wants to get an ice cream with me?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

I noticed people on this board often go on about how "you're looking at the wrong places." But where exactly are the right places? Bookstore? Social club? Online Dating? I for one have tried all of those.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Stilla said:


> No. There aren't. They're all gone. You know why? Because they never existed in the first place. Your fantasy of the perfect woman does not exist, because it is in fact just a fantasy you made up. :eek


I see your point.

However, at this point all I'm really looking for is a girl who knows how to control her alcohol intake and/or knows how to keep her clothes on when she drinks. I suppose having some stuff in common wouldn't hurt either.

I'm oversimplifying but honestly these are the types of women I see at the bar on a frequent basis. I'm not entirely sure where else to meet women - bookstores certainly don't work.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you want a decent girl, be a decent guy.


----------



## CrysCringle (Mar 31, 2012)

lol, yeah. They're hard to find because they like to stay under the radar xP The reason you think most girls are such and such a way is probably because they get noticed more than the ones who're trying to be invisible.  Also, they think most guys only want the rowdy, party going women because apparently those are the kind of girls who get their attention a lot of the time.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I see your point.
> I'm not entirely sure where else to meet women - bookstores certainly don't work.


thanks for that. I really dont need the OP to show up at my fave book stores and ruin my shopping time...


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

mzmz said:


> thanks for that. I really dont need the OP to show up at my fave book stores and ruin my shopping time...


This is so true! People don't want to be approached by strangers :no

Thats why I gave up doing that in collage


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> This is so true! People don't want to be approached by strangers :no


If the girl seemed cute I wouldn't mind her approaching me at random :um


----------

